# is hacking skills necessary?????????



## cyber (Jan 7, 2009)

well i recently saw in a paper that some company is going to teach how to hack(educational purpose).do u think it is necessary.i mean it can even be used in a bad way????????????????????


----------



## krates (Jan 7, 2009)

i never got anything of mine hacked nor any geeky friends of mine...... hackers can hack only n00bs............


----------



## confused!! (Jan 7, 2009)

Barrack obama and Britney spears 's accounts have been hacked at twitter....poor noobs(as per *krates*)


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 7, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Barrack obama and Britney spears 's accounts have been hacked at twitter....poor noobs(as per *krates*)


Lol Owned!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 7, 2009)

no need its waste of ,,, no one teachs perfectly


----------



## chooza (Jan 8, 2009)

cyber said:


> well i recently saw in a paper that some company is going to teach how to hack(educational purpose).do u think it is necessary.i mean it can even be used in a bad way????????????????????



You are right Bro. but their is always pros and cons of everything. You can drive a car to transport people as well to kill them. It all depends upon each mentality, but as far as me concern. yes its good to learn hacking for professionals so that they can make more use of their resources.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 8, 2009)

First of all, find out the correct meaning of 'hacking' and what it means to be a 'hacker'. No disrespect to anyone, but I don't think anyone can teach 'hacking' in the true sense of the word.

And please get rid of the age-old stereotype of a hacker.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 8, 2009)

thy teach for Ethical purpose...and whtever thy teach r freaking old n crap...wud never work for ya...
thy'll teach how to HACK WINDOWS 95 lolzz...how to decrypt zip password files using Cain&rebel...lolz

i bet its Mr. FADIA is somewhr attachd to this...lol...n00b


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 8, 2009)

If you want to beat a hacker then you will have to be a hacker then only you will have a chance.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 8, 2009)

Learning hacking skills is just another way of learning computer in depth.
  The skill however as per your thread title is not necessary.

   Infact what these institutes end up with,are having students who have half a knowledge and with its pupils doing silly navive  stuff with confidence.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 8, 2009)

ya i guess coz only then we can make sure that our own accounts are safe from hackers


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 8, 2009)

^


----------



## Chirag (Jan 8, 2009)

Hacking is not the term for god's sake. What you guys are talking about is cracking- cracking accounts and websites.


----------



## cyber (Jan 8, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> First of all, find out the correct meaning of 'hacking' and what it means to be a 'hacker'. No disrespect to anyone, but I don't think anyone can teach 'hacking' in the true sense of the word.
> 
> And please get rid of the age-old stereotype of a hacker.


well, what is hacking.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 8, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Barrack obama and Britney spears 's accounts have been hacked at twitter....poor noobs(as per *krates*)


Poor inference. Twitter admin is a 12 year old noob who uses a dictionary word as password. And it's not hacking. Know the difference. Guess who is pawned.


----------



## chooza (Jan 8, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Learning hacking skills is just another way of learning computer in depth.
> The skill however as per your thread title is not necessary.
> 
> Infact what these institutes end up with,are having students who have half a knowledge and with its pupils doing silly navive  stuff with confidence.



You are right. This is xatly happen in so called schools.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 9, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^


----------



## mmharshaa (Jan 9, 2009)

Hacking skills are 100% necessary in the present world. But hacking skills does not mean only the evil side of it..Its about ethical hacking skills....Without hacking, tech development would not be as fast as the present situation....Hackers inject a challenging environment in technology..Hackers are always necessaray...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 9, 2009)

Hacking cannot be taught. A hacker can be equivalent of a great programmer mindset. And great programming mindset cannot be taught inexchange of some fees. Though programming has to involve the syntax, its not the syntax that makes great programmers!


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 9, 2009)

Experience and madness to achieve something can turn a noob in to a hacker


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2009)

amitava82 said:


> Poor inference. Twitter admin is a 12 year old noob who uses a dictionary word as password. And it's not hacking. Know the difference. Guess who is pawned.


Crystal the typical blonde (or NOT)  loves "happiness".



jojothedragon said:


> If you want to beat a hacker then you will have to be a hacker then only you will have a chance.


time to haxxor accounts like you


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 20, 2009)

Hacking is a side effect of deep learning of a system, no one can teach you and you gain this automatically.Its like if you have been guarding a fortress for longtime and aware each and place inside.

Then you surely know, how to break into it

And hacking skills come pretty handy  sometimes!
Like in your college, we hack into main server and download whatever we want. as the main server has no download restrictions


----------



## Ron (Jan 21, 2009)

Its not possible to be a good hacker by learnin in an institute. You need experince....

And hey i feel its good to learn hacking as Only a hacker can develop Anti-Hacking Software.
You need to think like a criminal if you wan tto catch criminal- Police


----------

